# Smoked fish Dry Brine



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

We use this recipe for smoking salmon in Alaska and I have tried it twice on King Mackeral here with excellent results.



1lb fish

1/2oz Mortons Canning/Pickling Salt

2oz Brown sugar

Granulated garlic

Black pepper

Your favorite seasoning (e.g. emerils, seasoned salt, Tony's, potlach, etc) 



For the seasonings use your discretion depending on how much fish you have.



Pour ingredients over fish in a plastic container and mix well. Refigerate overnight or roughly 12 hrs. Mix fish again periodically throughout the process. A good way to do this is first mix ingredients in fish in the early evening, before you go to bed mix again, and once when you wake up. By the time you are ready for the smoker the fish should be covered with liquid and all brine disolved. Rinse off each piece of fish and lay on the rack to dry. Let fish dry until the outside of the fish becomes tacky (takes anywhere from 1-2hrs depending on weather). This is crucial as it allows for more smoke to be obsorbed better and gives the outside a nice golden brown finish. I like to smoke at around 130-140 until fish is cooked through, but you dont want to dry it out or smoke it too fast. Time it takes to smoke also depends on the weather. 



Just did a couple batches of King this way over the weekend and it turned out great.


----------

